# Is a diet of shakes and meal replacements a good idea?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:My doctor wants me to go on a diet consisting of several meal replacement shakes per day, is this a good idea? Answer: Absolutely not, in fact it’s probably one of the worst ways to “diet”. Not to mention your doctor is the last personthat you should be going to for diet & nutrition advice. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

